# Caustic Soda



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

Is caustic soda readily available in Spain. I want to strip a couple of small windows which have numerous coats of paint


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yes!
I know it as *sosa cáustica.
*You might get it in a droguería, ferretería or possibly in the cleaning stuff section in a supermarket


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Agua Fuerte is a strong cleaning solution that will strip paint at a push, but be very careful as it will burn off your skin as well if you are not careful.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

El Tonto said:


> Is caustic soda readily available in Spain. I want to strip a couple of small windows which have numerous coats of paint


Yes, I think I got mine in Mercadona. I clean the drains with it every month or so, works a treat.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Terry....aviod the stuff like the plague.... it's very corrosive, when wet it went through two layers of cloth and burnt my leg seriously... that stuff is dangerous.Wilie


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

What's wrong with ordinary paint stripper?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Drains yes, but woodwork be very careful with the stuff as its highly reactive with skin contact. Can't you get Nitromors near you? or the careful use of a blowtorch.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Caustic Soda (Sodium Hydroxide) is a very strong alkali, very dangerous and highly corrosive, when using wear goggles and rubber gloves, if you have a spillage disperse with plenty of water. Keep away from aluminium or any other metal, it eats them.

I stripped paint using a combination of paint stripper and a Black and Decker heat gun,

Hepa


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Terry....aviod the stuff like the plague.... it's very corrosive, when wet it went through two layers of cloth and burnt my leg seriously... that stuff is dangerous.Wilie



Willie you should know me better than that. I am not doing it it is her Ladyship's idea.


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

jimenato said:


> What's wrong with ordinary paint stripper?


Her Ladyship wants to try caustic soda. I am not getting involved with the stuff


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

jimenato said:


> What's wrong with ordinary paint stripper?



You are confused, I am staying well out of it.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I use Quita Pintura Rapida by Mongay .SA. you have to be careful with it as it does what it says on the tin.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

El Tonto said:


> Her Ladyship wants to try caustic soda. I am not getting involved with the stuff





> Originally Posted by *jimenato *
> What's wrong with ordinary paint stripper?





> Originally Posted by* El Tonto*
> You are confused, I am staying well out of it.


Don't you like her very much?


----------

